# Solved: driver needed for intel 82801GB



## rfoxden (Dec 9, 2008)

I found a thread which had expired relating to this issue. It was stated that the intel pro1000 worked, but there are a lot of 1000's to choose from. In my device manager I found three of them, tried to install all three at different times and all got the error 10 code saying it couldn't complete installation at that time. I, too, ran the wizard program that identified my network adapter as the Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub Lan. I just installed WinSP Pro SP3 and can't get my network up and running! Thanks for a help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

has this happened since installing XP SP3 

whats the make and model of the PC
also if you know - whats the make model of the motherboard


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

We need to know what Intel chipset you have, too many of them have the 82801gb

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/inf/sb/CS-009269.htm


----------



## rfoxden (Dec 9, 2008)

the motherboard says it's an MSI 0A90, the chipset is an Intel i946GZ. It's in an HP Compaq dx2300 tower. I bought the tower from the business I worked for when the filed bankruptcy and they deleted the OS so I bought the XP Pro 3 from a computer repair guy in town. He said I'd just have to download drivers online...which is hard to do when you can't access the net with the machine. I've tried a few I've found on the HP site, but I can't get any to work. When I click on Ethernet controller properties it says the device type is unknown and so is the manufacture, but when I ran the pc wizard 2008 it shows the card as I stated in the title. Thanks for you help so far...it's my last resort before I take it in to have someone else look at it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

go here and select Download for "Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility" for the 946GZ, then select OS, then under "Drivers", download the Second one in the list, then install it.

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-022898.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

This should be your NIC driver.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...EnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0


----------



## rfoxden (Dec 9, 2008)

Ugh, I've installed both of those things and still nothing. I must be missing something along the way. It still has an exclamation mark over the ethernet in my device manager. Says there's no driver installed for it. Guess I'll let it be til tomorrow after work...gets too frustrating for sure. Thanks for all your help, though


----------



## manu_1989 (Dec 6, 2008)

go to www.intel.com

then in search bar write ur motherbords number and then select the driver wich u want to download


----------



## rfoxden (Dec 9, 2008)

When I try installing the broadcom netXtreme driver, the wizard stops and it says the wizard was interrupted before it could install the driver. "your system has not been modified, to complete installation please run setup again at another time. I'm thinking this might be the driver I need as the others haven't worked.


----------



## rfoxden (Dec 9, 2008)

I finally broke down and took it to a computer guy to get the driver. I needed the Intel one, but what I had found on the HP website wasn't right...I'm up and running now...yay


----------

